# Sweatz Sportz



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello Gang.

Ok, firstly im not trying to advertise this company  Just want your honest oppinion on it.

Personally im not 100% taken by there claims.

They make "Glorified Binbags" basically, make you sweat more during cardio, and hence burning more calories.










We all know that fighters use these to drop weight for a fight, but can they actually be used to burn extra calories during a workout?

This is their claim / science:



> Training in a Sweatz Vest doesn't simply make you lose body fluids, it starts a chain of events in your body that lead to dynamic weight loss. Here's the science&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, we all know you`ll lose weight because of water loss, but they do quote a lot on there site that you will need to drink a lot of water when using these vests.

My only concerns are the body tempratures they quote - 104 degrees F!

What are your thoughts? Worth a shot? Waste of a tenner?

Id rather burn 800 calories in my morning cardio than 400!


----------



## Chally (Sep 10, 2008)

Core temperature of 104 degrees would put a person in a comma with a fever. The weight los would be due to the loss of water, much like a fighter preparing for a bout. The water would have to go back in though to re hydrate.

I do not know about toxin loss, but I would guess that would be the same as a seaweed wrap.

The jury is still out on Sweatz I think. Lets see what people who have tried think. I will be ordering and testing them out.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I'd like to 'test' the blonde :bounce:


----------

